# Sharp Aquos LC-37DB5U green power flashing 3 times ...



## floppy72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,

My Sharp 37DB5U don't work .

The power green flashing 3 times ( OPC 1 time ) after 2 or 3 minutes from power up .

This mean a problem with PC board or Main unit ??? power board fault is power green flashing 2 times right ?

Thanks

FILIPPO


----------

